# New puppy with young children



## wyomingmom (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it totally inappropriate to consider getting a new Havanese puppy with small children (youngest is 1, second youngest 3)? Some people will tell me it is great, and some people say it shouldn't be done. Can I get some advice from you experienced Havanese puppy owners? Did anyone here get their puppy with small children?

Thank you.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thoughts - very young children don't really differentiate between a living dog, a toy or another child. 
Puppies will interact with very young children as if they are littermates - biting, growling, chasing, jumping, etc.
Young children squeal, flap arms and legs, trip and fall, pull hair, poke eyes, put toys theirs and the dogs in their mouths, can be scarred for life from a frightening experience with a dog.
Young puppies can grow up to love or ate children based on their early experiences with young children
Children have a hard time understanding that puppies need naps, shouldn't be teased, will bite when push beyond their limits.
You all ready have a lot to manage with two young children. A puppy that needs housetraining, bites and nips ankles and hands, takes time for learning to be groomed, is small and needs protecting from your precious little ones will be similar to adding another toddler to your household. Only you know if you have the physical, mental, emotional, and experience resources to an age that addition. It wouldn't be the easiest thing to take on and if it went bad would impact your children's view of the disposability of pets for life.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with everything the Leo's Mom has said. We have four children (adults now) and when the youngest was 3, we got a puppy. Well, within a month, unfortunately, we had to return him to the breeder, as it was definitely not a good fit or the right time for us with a toddler. I know from experience, been there done that, that you have your hands full right now. Bringing a puppy into the house is just adding another "baby" to the household and a full time job in itself. I think if you wait until the kids are older, they will enjoy having a dog and can help in the care and training. That's my personal feeling, having been through it. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## wyomingmom (Aug 28, 2013)

Also, we do already have a big dog they are used to having around, not sure if that makes a difference.

I'm a stay at home mom, so home most of the time.

Thanks for your comments! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Does make a difference. Your bigger dog is all ready mature and presumably has nice doggy manners. A new puppy won't. In addition, to fitting in with your human family you will need to supervise all interactions between the big dog and the puppy, not only while a puppy but for life due to the size difference.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It depends on the family and the child. Our children were perfectly fine with any animal at any age. We like to meet the family before a decision is made. Sometimes it's okay. Other times they need to wait a year or several.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

personally I never would have been able to manage a puppy with 2 young children in the house ... my kids were 5 and 8 when we brought our hav home and it worked out fantastic! They were old enough to help and understand, yet still have fun and love on the puppy... it really depends on how much YOU can put into training a puppy while taking care of your babies...


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Totally agree with Leo's mom and Pucks104. In addition to that are you willing to get up at 1 or 2 am to take him/her out of their crate for a potty break? because that is when they will wake you up. They initially can't sleep 8 hours without having to urinate. This will be a major disruption to your sleep, sounds like it is no big deal until you have to do it for the first few weeks. Don't do it. You wil be exhausted and frustrated and that is not fair to the new puppy he deserves the best of your attention. Wait until your children are older or at least in grade school, that way you can spend more time training him for the biggest part of the day while they are away.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with the others that have posted. My kids were MUCH older... 16 and 18 when we got Kodi. But I get exhausted even thinking about what it would have been like having a puppy with very young children. A puppy's first year, in terms of time, effort and attention, is very similar to a human baby's first year. Fun, but a LOT of work, and not enough sleep. Even when they aren't waking you up in the middle of the night any more, they STILL are getting up at the crack of dawn. And guaranteed... They WON'T be on the same schedule as your human children. . They don't stop needing what they need when your children are ill, or there is a family emergency, either. 

I absolutely ADORE my dog. But I would NOT have wanted the responsibility when I had very young children. Some people do it, make it work, and love the experience, but it makes me tired even thinking about it!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We got a border collie puppy when I was pregnant with my youngest son and my oldest was 2.5 years old. Fortunately, he was potty-trained by 12 weeks. Clever breed. He was a piece of cake. My Jack (Havanese) wasn't trustworthy until he was one year old. Back then, I wouldn't have been able to handle the constant battle of potty-training that a Havanese requires with the schedule of two toddlers.

Running to classes,preschool, playdates, doctor appts. and the five thousand other things you do doesn't leave much time to watch for the hidden signals of potty-training. Large dogs are so much easier. I don't know why. Havanese dogs are completely worth it but you have to have the time to devote to them. I think you will make yourself crazy if you try.

As for the kid/dog interaction, meh, you can train them not to touch each other. I trained my kids only to pat with the back of their fingers and on the neck & shoulder. You can't never leave them alone in the room together EVER. That is Rule #1. 

Besides that, it is your sanity level and quality of puppy home you should worry about.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Large dogs are so much easier. I don't know why. Havanese dogs are completely worth it but you have to have the time to devote to them. 

So true. Having had dogs, mostly big ones, all my life I can say housetraining to complete reliability was much quicker with them. Havs are worth the wait. I waited 14 years for life circumstances to be such that a Havanese would fit. I wanted to be able to meet the needs of a small breed bred to be a companion dog. They are different than the herding breeds and mutts I have had in the past. Very smart but definitely have a greater need to be with their person and have a harder time being alone. If a Havanese is truly the breed you want, waiting until the time is right for your family will make the experience more enjoyable for all.


----------

